# SAS/SATA & ot gentoo 'support'

## dashnu

The adp94xx driver is not in the kernel tree. I am really wondering what Live Disk if any can be used that has those drivers in the kernel.. I tried Ubuntu, Knoppix, IBM ships a live disk with the module loaded however it does not have any file system creation tools. So needless to say I get screwed after creating partitions. IBM ships an RPM for SUSE and RedHat which fails to help me out.... This sucks I have a brand new 306m sitting on my desk that is pretty much useless to me as of now. Any ideas on how  can get by this...  I have a hacked up 2.6 kernel by adaptec for the controller so I will be all set once I get a base install done.. I have no experience in creating my own LiveCD or know what one to use.. Suggestions on this would be cool.

I called IBM support and got the regular run around. The guy on the phone asked me what OS I ran FIVE times! At the end I had to spell it out for him.. G E N T O O..The conversation ended with him telling me "None of our systems support Gentoo" I asked all the right questions.. do ya have another live cd with some decent tools on it ? and many others but once they found out I used gentoo they blew me off... WHY are people willing to loose business over Gentoo???  He was fine with the fact that I ship the server back and get my money back because simply enough they do not support gentoo.. Will this ever end??? Jesus I wish people supported gentoo.. 

Also I run OpenXchange 5. They support RedHat and SUSE so I had to install SUSE for that.. I hate SUSE. OX 5 works really well for my company. I ran it on gentoo for a while when it first came out but the 'free' version did not support any sort of upgrade process. This was way way to much work for a production mail server each update.

For the love of god support gentoo already...

Any suggestions for this adp94xx and a way to get gentoo installed would be great..

TIA

----------

## coolsnowmen

Why not simply take the drive, put it in a running computer, mod you kernel (as you said you have) so you can see it.  And install gentoo to that drive from a working system.  All you need is the kernel (check), repartition it, put a filesystem on it (that is supported by the kernel you made), put grub on it, untar a stage3 basic on it. (some other handbook'y stuff).  

Maybe Im naive, but is there a reason why this won't work?

----------

## dashnu

It is an OEM integrated SAS controler that the drives are connected to.. I do not have another box with one of those. SATA drives.

The really shitty thing is that the ibm306m and 336 ship with these. I have decided to give up on this becuse even if I get it installed I am limited down the road.  

After reading some of the mailing lists it also seems this driver is not in good shape. That is why it is not in the kernel. 

Thanks for the suggestion.

----------

## coolsnowmen

oh sry, I understand, then you are right making a live cd with the kernel on there is the best thing todo

there are some howtos on the subject

This would be a good start:

http://www.livecdlist.com/wiki/index.php/LiveCD_Creation_Resources\

Sorry I couldnt be of more help. . .but makeing a live cd really isnt that hard...

----------

## luckyduck

http://linux.adaptec.com/sas/linux-2.6-sas.tar.bz2

You can use this kerneltree together with an 306m. We installed Gentoo on a seperate harddisk. Simply attach another IDE-drive to the built-in IDE controller, the Intel chip is supported by the vanilla kernel. Afterwards, you're able to access your harddrive. Then you can mount the hdd and install Gentoo in a chrooted environment. A friend of mine is currently working on a bootdisk for the IBM, which contains these kerneltree. I dont really know much about the current status of this project. Just ask him on your own: azielke@vegasystems.de

----------

## dashnu

Thanks. I used this machine for a differnt purpose, however I do need another one.  I imagine people are not to happy about the 306m and it looks like they put out a 326m shortly after. With an Ultra 320 which I have never had problems with. The cost of this machine is less then the cost+time of a 306m so I may just buy this.

----------

## DamFam

 *luckyduck wrote:*   

> http://linux.adaptec.com/sas/linux-2.6-sas.tar.bz2
> 
> You can use this kerneltree together with an 306m. We installed Gentoo on a seperate harddisk. Simply attach another IDE-drive to the built-in IDE controller, the Intel chip is supported by the vanilla kernel. Afterwards, you're able to access your harddrive. Then you can mount the hdd and install Gentoo in a chrooted environment. A friend of mine is currently working on a bootdisk for the IBM, which contains these kerneltree. I dont really know much about the current status of this project. Just ask him on your own: azielke@vegasystems.de

 

That kernel tree works great, to support the controller.

Too bad it only supports SAS drives, and the 306m ships with SATA. I just spent 4 hours, and found this out AFTER I was ready to mount my drives and install.

----------

